
The Myth of Europe’s Little Ice Age - jsnell
http://www.voxeu.org/article/myth-europe-s-little-ice-age
======
capisce
Did the authors take the expansion of Norwegian glaciers into account?

There's a glacier arm in Norway named after the farm it swallowed during the
Little Ice Age:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigardsbreen#History](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigardsbreen#History)

> Between 1700 and 1748, the glacier moved forward about 4 kilometres (2.5 mi)
> completely covering and crushing the "Nigard" farm (hence the name of the
> glacier). By 1748, the Nigardsbreen covered about 48 square kilometres (19
> sq mi). From 1930 until 1939, the glacier retracted again.

